# H&R 44 mag.



## Maccool (Sep 27, 2009)

I was just wondering if any one had any experience with the 44 mag. in this platform , I am sending in my frame from my .410 to have them put on the 44 mag. and 357 mag. barrels . I will be using the 44 mag. to hunt with, the farthest I shoot is 85 yards then it is to thick to get a shot through so I should have enough umph to do the job cleanly. what do you guys think?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

They only fit shotgun and muzzle loader barrels to shotgun frames there phone # is 866-776-9292 rifle barrels can only be fit to rifle frames if you have a rifle frame it can be fit with any barrel they offer I hope this helps out some


----------



## Maccool (Sep 27, 2009)

I called them a week ago and they told me that they will put the 44mag and 357 mag barrel on the shotgun frame which is the SB1 frame .The SB2 frame is the rifle frame made for higher pressures. In fact the 44 and 357 when bought from the store can come on the SB1 frame (SB1-S44 and SB1-S35). they said that the only barrels they could put on the shotgun frame is the shotgun and pistol caliber barrels minus the 10ga. and .500 s&w barrel. So if they had the 45lc barrel still I would be getting that one also. I used to think that you could only get shotgun barrels too until a guy on another forum said that he had one and was on their shotgun frame, cause I just sent mine back to have the 20ga ultra slug gun barrel on it last year, if I would have known then that they would of put the other barrels on I would have done it all at one time, so I called them.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Just posting what was on there website. That is why I also put in there phone #. Sorry for any misinformation. a few years ago I tried sending my .45-70 in for rebarreling. the person on the phone said that they could do it in the cal. I wnated. So when I sent it in they called me and said they were sending it back, and could not rebarrel it in the cal. that I wanted. So sometimes the person on the phone there is not correct.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Maccool said:


> I was just wondering if any one had any experience with the 44 mag. in this platform , I am sending in my frame from my .410 to have them put on the 44 mag. and 357 mag. barrels . I will be using the 44 mag. to hunt with, the farthest I shoot is 85 yards then it is to thick to get a shot through so I should have enough umph to do the job cleanly. what do you guys think?


 
My dad has a .357 H&R single shot, has had it since I was a kid. It came as a combo with a .20 ga barrel. It is really a fun gun to shoot. He had a .44 Mag he picked up a few years ago off Gunbrokers. Had it for a little while, shot real good, and then sold it for lack of use. I would think that there are loads out there (especially if you hand load) that will cleanly kill a deer up to 85 yards with a 44 mag.


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an early NEF .44 barrel one of the ones which was not known for having much accuracy. It grouped like a shotgun with no choke. I slugged the bore at "i think" .432
a .429 bullet would not even engrave the rifling. going to oversized cast bullets helped , then i just reamed it to 445supermag and all problems dissappeared. It now gives me pretty reliable 3 inch groups at 100 and the supermag brass allows me to gain a few hundred fps.
From what I understand the newer 44 barrels are built to tighter tolerances and ive never heard any complaints on the .38/.357 barrel though I dont have one yet....


----------



## Maccool (Sep 27, 2009)

I heard some of the early ones were overbore , I'm glad they got that problem fixed. I have seen a guy we hunt with use his ruger carbine in 44 drop a deer about 125 yards away a few years ago, so I shouldn't have a problem with 85 yards, I was just curious if they would be able to hit what I aimed at if I did my part.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

85 yard shot for a .44 mag rifle is a piece o cake. 120 ish is where I would start to think twice. I shoot a ruger .44 mag auto. Just make sure you are using a good load that is decently powerful and you will be fine.


----------



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

maccool with todays bullet technology you will be able to find some devastating 44 mag rounds and many different wieght bullets . but with any pistol cal shot placement is key so practice, practice , practice a bad hit at 85yds could mean a lost deer . but i would hunt with it no problem I hunt with a ruger 44mag bisley. 

goodluck plumbdog


----------



## Maccool (Sep 27, 2009)

I really like the 44mag, I have a S&W 629 , new model super black hawk , and a puma m-92 all in 44mag. The pistols all wear leupold scopes but the rifle can't and really like using a scope. but I have to get better at shooting the pistols before I use them for hunting.


----------

